# RHD car for swap forLHD



## bazzerbjh (Apr 17, 2012)

Bazzerbjh,

I have a RHD Hyundai Santa Fe 2004 Automatic 4x4 estate , Grey Leather interior, electric windows sun roof and door locks Air condition .Taxed and MOT , 57000 miles in very good condition service history.

I would like to swap for a Spanish Reg LHD vehicle preferably Automatic but not essential any make and model in good condition considered


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Look this isnt an advertising/car swap forum, so I'm closing your thread. We allowed one regular to mention his

Jo xxx


----------

